# What are some considerations w/ this 2013 Rogue for sale?



## AshleyQuick (Feb 26, 2021)

Used SUV / Crossovers for Sale in Roanoke, VA - CarGurus


Search pre-owned SUV / Crossover listings to find the best Roanoke, VA deals. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com





I'm concerned about the transmission issues. What do you think? The dealer is offering nearly $500 off as well for cash.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

At 97K, look for it to have had at least 2 CVT fluid changes in the service records. If not, or if they have no records, pass on it.


----------



## AshleyQuick (Feb 26, 2021)

Can you elaborate on these fluid changes? I'm assuming they're vital for longevity but how often are the recommended and what can I expect to pay?


----------



## AshleyQuick (Feb 26, 2021)

By the way, he bought it at an auction and has no records of any changes. Is there an alternative way to find out if there are service records?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

AshleyQuick said:


> By the way, he bought it at an auction and has no records of any changes. Is there an alternative way to find out if there are service records?


Only if there's something in CarFax, etc, or if you can track down the owner and see where it was serviced. I'll give you a short explanation about CVT's. Unlike a normal A/T, which is filled with "sacrificial" material like bands and clutches, a CVT has a metal belt riding on two metal pulleys. That's great in one way, because there's practically nothing to wear out. With proper maintenance, a CVT has no upper limit to its lifetime. We have one old Murano in our shop that's pushing half a million miles. BUT - big but - for the same reason, a CVT is _entirely_ dependent on the quality of the fluid. Once the fluid wears out and the belt touches the pulleys, the tranny is toast. That's why I wouldn't trust any CVT with more than about 70K that doesn't have service records.

If you buy one, Nissan recommends changes every 30K, but as a practical matter a first change anytime before 70K is usually okay with 30K after that. The fluid is expensive, over $20/qt, so a 5-qt change is costly, but the upside is a practically infinite lifespan. That Murano has had changes every 30K like a religion, and it's been everyplace from Miami to Anchorage with never so much as a hiccup.

I'd steer you away from the one you're looking at, but not from CVT's in general. Just insist on service records and then treat it right after you buy it.


----------



## AshleyQuick (Feb 26, 2021)

I just found out (by tracking down/calling a couple dealership service departments, including the most recent) that the first CVT fluid change was at 93k but had regular oil changes all along. Is there ANY easy way to determine the current condition?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The main thing I'd be concerned about is whether the CVT ever overheated. There are two parameters called CVT-A and CVT-B that are stored in the TCM and can be uploaded by a Nissan dealer. They're basically the "overheat flags" for the CVT and should both be zero. If they're not, stay away. You can also give the belt a DIY integrity test during a test drive. With the car fully warm, "lug" it up a hill at low RPM and light pedal. Those are the conditions where the belt is most likely to slip, and if you feel any shuddering from the trans or the RPM's do anything wonky, the belt is probably damaged.


----------

